# John Blow



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> John Blow's Venus and Adonis - Anthony Lewis, cond.
> 
> I think the catalogue number OL 50004 makes this L'Oiseau-Lyre's second release - after the three discs of Bach's Christmas Oratorio


----------

